
GPT-3: An AI that’s eerily good at writing almost anything - yarapavan
https://arr.am/2020/07/09/gpt-3-an-ai-thats-eerily-good-at-writing-almost-anything/
======
shams93
The biggest problem we still have is that we're not able to teach a model to
think creatively. What we have is like a clever parrot, but like a parrot it
has no understanding of context or plotting or story just words repeated back.

